# Auschwitz documents found in polish attic



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2010)

From one of my regular news sources, Morgenavisen Jyllands-Posten online:

kpn.dk - Auschwitz-dokumenter fundet på polsk loft - Kultur







In english:
More than 200 documents regarding the nazi SS, who ran the concentration camp Auschwitz, has been discovered in a polish city near the camp, the polish news agency PAP writes.

Some of the documents are about the physician Victor Capesius, who performed medical experiments on camp prisoners from february 1944.
Capesius was the last medical director of the camp, historian Adam Cyra from the Auschwitz-Birkenau museum informs.

The documents were discovered in an attic in a house due to be renovated, in the city of Oswiecim.
It was right outside this city that the nazis raised the concentration camp Auschwitz, where more than a milllion people - mainly jews - were killed.

Capesius, who were sentenced to 9 years in jail at a german court after WW2, died in 1985.

_Ritzau News Agency_

-----------------------------


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2010)

Very cool, and thanks for translating!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2010)

Great find Maria! And I'm with VB on the translation.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2010)

Good post Biker. But! You do have a picture of Galand as your siggy. Have you read Fighter General? At the end of the book he states he didn't know anything about the camps!!!!!!!! Now how could this be? He was flying all over the father land! He was the favorite of AH himself! He moved in the highest circles! Just rather confusing you post the two together. Bill


----------



## Pong (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2010)

Interesting find.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 22, 2010)

Man, what a find!!! Thanks for translating and posting, Maria!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya beat me to it BB. Thanks for posting.

Here is the Yahoo link.....

Documents of Auschwitz death camp doctors found - Yahoo! News


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 22, 2010)

Very cool link, Maria! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

Very interesting find BB.


Wheels


----------

